# PX4 9mm mag



## goochster (Jun 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if the px4 high cap mag will also work in a stoeger cougar( prequel to px4)


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Have you tried the Baretta forum?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Spike12 said:


> Have you tried the Baretta forum?


Spike, it's Beretta.

I believe the Beretta Cougar mags will work in the Stoeger Cougar but not PX4 mags, but this is only from forum reading so take it with a grain of salt..


----------



## goochster (Jun 14, 2015)

denner said:


> Spike, it's Beretta.
> 
> I believe the Beretta Cougar mags will work in the Stoeger Cougar but not PX4 mags, but this is only from forum reading so take it with a grain of salt..


The cougar will fit the px4 BUT it will not lock, it will just fall out of the PX4. I wasn't able tocheck the px4 in the cougar because it wasn't available. The only difference I can see is that the PX4 mag has a open area on the top right of the mag.


----------

